# StyleAudio Topaz Amp Eval / Review Thread



## deadie

As noted in this thread, Craig (SACD-Man) at Whiplash Audio is StyleAudio's US dealer for their portable headphone amps. CryoParts is the US importer.

 Craig has generously agreed to kick off an eval program to 10 or so headfi members, to review the Topaz amp and Whiplash's Spotlight USB cable. Those who are interested in taking part, pm Craig directly and he will select the reviewers. 

 Rules:
 -1 to 2 week auditioning
 -Must post comments / reviews in this thread
 -The Topaz must be sent to the next person on the list using USPS priority service / UPS / FedEx with delivery confirmation / tracking
 -The unit needs to be shipped in the same condition that they received it
 -Separate comments should be added on the USB cable itself
 -US only

 I'm posting this b/c I'll be the first reviewer. The Topaz and Polestar cable are on its way to me now, and I should receive it within the next few days. A review will then be forthcoming in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SACD-Man

A few are signed up to review the Topaz. I'm now looking for someone to start the review process for the Emerald. If you are interested, please let me know!!


----------



## DarKu

i would like to know how it compares with big boys like Lavry, Benchmark, Apogee, Aqvox and Stello
 If someone could provide me with such an information i will be geatefull


----------



## deadie

As mentioned above, Craig from Whiplash audio was kind enough to send me a production Topaz unit, and I've lived with it for just under two weeks. 






 First and foremost, while the unit is small, and indeed appears portable, it needs to be powered by its AC adapter. From what I understand, StyleAudio took the Ruby and made sizable improvements to it, to where it now requires AC power (over and above USB) to function to its max potential.

 As such, it's more of a "desktop" unit as it must remain tethered to a plug and cord. 






 Given its size, I freely admit that it was a bit discombobulating to hear such tremendous sound emanating from such a tiny box! I've owned in the past: Hornet, Move2, PAV2V, Bithead, and Cobra D10 and if memory serves me right, the Topaz is a good notch above in terms of total power.

 But power is nothing without refinement, richness, lushness, etc and the Topaz provides that very nicely as well. 

 I fed the unit both Redbook and 96/24 audio through USB as well as standard flac through my SqueezeboxV3. 

 I wouldn't say the unit had any particular flavor all its own besides "quality". I think we all here understand that, even though it's a vague way to describe something. If something sounds dull or lifeless or closed or muddy, we very much know that something's amiss. 

 The Topaz just projects quality and power. It's up to the headphone, where the rubber meets the road, to convey particular flavor. 

 First and foremost, the Topaz drove my 701s quite well. Not supremely well, but know that I have the uber strong C2C as well Headroom's balanced desktop, so those are my reference points.

 My Senn600's were driven with no issues whatsoever, and the ultimate experience was very very nice. To those who persist on saying that these headphones have "veil" truly need to mate Senns with power, and the inherent liveliness of these cans will shine through.

 But the greatest synergy to me came through with my BeyerDT990s. Just phenomenal power and quick slam, these cans just sung rich and true with the Topaz. Amazing to hear.

 All in all, though, as robust as its amp is, it's the DAC where this puppy really shines. I was very very impressed at the clarity and sparkle coming out of the Topaz. 

 This is very weird to say, but the Topaz had nearly all of the shine as my PS Audio DLIII on the top and mid end, but just lacked a bit on the bass end. I now know what people mean when they say that DACs have "bass". Well, the DLIII has balls to spare.

 But that's more of a complement to the Topaz than anything else, b/c it just has an amazing DAC section. 

 In thinking about the price, yes it is a decent chunk of change, but the overall package does make for a rather compelling value equation. This thing betters the Musical Fidelity X-DACV3 that I had as well as a Y2006 Headroom Micro, so it's playing with very well respected competition.

 The Topaz is on its way to MoNelly, and he has a Pico Amp/DAC in his grubby hands, so his head to head impressions should be interesting. He also has a very efficient RS1, so the Topaz should rock his socks.

 If you're looking for a small form factor desktop amp, say for a bedroom, you should give the Topaz a listen. Also, given that it has preamp outputs, this thing could serve well on a work desk, with RCAs feeding an integrated amp to speakers.

 To end, I have to make a comment on the "Spotlight" USB cable that Craig also loaned to me. At first I was skeptical, and in fact couldn't even hear a difference when A/B'ing his vs. a standard old thing that we all have lying around the house.

 But... to be fair to Craig, and I'm still wincing trying to believe this is the case, but after using the Spotlight USB cable for 2 weeks, and then going back to the $1 cable, something was amiss.

 So the next day after I shipped the amp and cable to MoNelly, I sat down for a listen. 

 I turned everything on, started listening to things on my balanced amp, DLIII, and my 701s, and I was... "eh?" What's going on here? It didn't actually come together until a few hours later that the only thing different about the system was that I swapped the USB cable.

 So obviously, take that for what you will. This is a case where I'm almost distrusting my music memory, but my initial reaction was strong and very weird.


----------



## DarKu

Thank you *deadie*
 I thought the same about Topaz, it *Really* shines with my RS-1


----------



## clasam

Mine should arrive tomorrow. USPS left a message saying no one was home. Funny, I was home.


----------



## mookowz13

Great review deadie. The small form factor and big sound you talk about is really making me consider this as my "desktop" upgrade when I have the money to move up the chain.


----------



## deadie

It's pretty funny - I told Craig that StyleAudio almost does itself a disservice by making this thing so small. People may not take it seriously because of it's tiny form factor vs. a hulking piece of metal that's just gotta be better! 

 It's similar to those new fangled Pico Projectors. I mean, the technology to engineer those things to the size of a deck of cards is off the charts, but no one's gonna pay buku bucks for a flashlight on steroids.

 If the Topaz were the size of a small loaf of bread, had a ginormous volume knob, and big ass heat sink wings on the side, then that'll get your motor running more than just this cute thing.


----------



## mookowz13

Haha the funny part is you are so right. There just something about "bigger capacitors = more awesomeness" but if you say its got the sound of something 3 times its size I might just be sold.

 In terms of actual size how big is it compared to a standard Hammond enclosed portable amp? My UHA-3 has similar dimensions to most Mini3s, the Ibasso D2, or Go-vibe petite so I was wondering how big the Topaz is in comparison.


----------



## SACD-Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mookowz13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haha the funny part is you are so right. There just something about "bigger capacitors = more awesomeness" but if you say its got the sound of something 3 times its size I might just be sold.

 In terms of actual size how big is it compared to a standard Hammond enclosed portable amp? My UHA-3 has similar dimensions to most Mini3s, the Ibasso D2, or Go-vibe petite so I was wondering how big the Topaz is in comparison._

 

Yea I have been memorized with big capacitors also.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clasam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ USPS left a message saying no one was home. Funny, I was home._

 

I laughed a lot.


----------



## joewatch

Can op-amps be rolled in the Topaz?


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joewatch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can op-amps be rolled in the Topaz?_

 

No, they are soldered in and the circuit is voiced for the selected OPAMP's.

 Peace, 

 Lee


----------



## vkvedam

Nice impressions deadie. I don't see any line level input. So it works only DAC-->Amp way and can't be used straight with analog sources, right?


----------



## deadie

Correct - just through USB & Optical, both selectable via front switches.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vkvedam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice impressions deadie. I don't see any line level input. So it works only DAC-->Amp way and can't be used straight with analog sources, right?_


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarplayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, they are soldered in and the circuit is voiced for the selected OPAMP's.

 Peace, 

 Lee_

 

That's too bad. I was under the impression that they were socketed.


----------



## sbulack

The USB port on the Topaz looks like a full-size USB-B, rather than the mini-B used on quite a few other USB DAC's. Is it a USB-B?


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The USB port on the Topaz looks like a full-size USB-B, rather than the mini-B used on quite a few other USB DAC's. Is it a USB-B?_

 

You bet, it is full size USB-B.

 Peace, 

 Lee


----------



## Cecala

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deadie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As mentioned above, Craig from Whiplash audio was kind enough to send me a production Topaz unit, and I've lived with it for just under two weeks. 

 First and foremost, while the unit is small, and indeed appears portable, it needs to be powered by its AC adapter. From what I understand, StyleAudio took the Ruby and made sizable improvements to it, to where it now requires AC power (over and above USB) to function to its max potential.

 As such, it's more of a "desktop" unit as it must remain tethered to a plug and cord. 

 Given its size, I freely admit that it was a bit discombobulating to hear such tremendous sound emanating from such a tiny box! I've owned in the past: Hornet, Move2, PAV2V, Bithead, and Cobra D10 and if memory serves me right, the Topaz is a good notch above in terms of total power.

 But power is nothing without refinement, richness, lushness, etc and the Topaz provides that very nicely as well. 

 I fed the unit both Redbook and 96/24 audio through USB as well as standard flac through my SqueezeboxV3. 

 I wouldn't say the unit had any particular flavor all its own besides "quality". I think we all here understand that, even though it's a vague way to describe something. If something sounds dull or lifeless or closed or muddy, we very much know that something's amiss. 

 The Topaz just projects quality and power. It's up to the headphone, where the rubber meets the road, to convey particular flavor. 

 First and foremost, the Topaz drove my 701s quite well. Not supremely well, but know that I have the uber strong C2C as well Headroom's balanced desktop, so those are my reference points.

 My Senn600's were driven with no issues whatsoever, and the ultimate experience was very very nice. To those who persist on saying that these headphones have "veil" truly need to mate Senns with power, and the inherent liveliness of these cans will shine through.

 But the greatest synergy to me came through with my BeyerDT990s. Just phenomenal power and quick slam, these cans just sung rich and true with the Topaz. Amazing to hear.

 All in all, though, as robust as its amp is, it's the DAC where this puppy really shines. I was very very impressed at the clarity and sparkle coming out of the Topaz. 

 This is very weird to say, but the Topaz had nearly all of the shine as my PS Audio DLIII on the top and mid end, but just lacked a bit on the bass end. I now know what people mean when they say that DACs have "bass". Well, the DLIII has balls to spare.

 But that's more of a complement to the Topaz than anything else, b/c it just has an amazing DAC section. 

 In thinking about the price, yes it is a decent chunk of change, but the overall package does make for a rather compelling value equation. This thing betters the Musical Fidelity X-DACV3 that I had as well as a Y2006 Headroom Micro, so it's playing with very well respected competition.

 The Topaz is on its way to MoNelly, and he has a Pico Amp/DAC in his grubby hands, so his head to head impressions should be interesting. He also has a very efficient RS1, so the Topaz should rock his socks.

 To end, if you're looking for a small form factor desktop amp, say for a bedroom, you should give the Topaz a listen. Also, given that it has preamp outputs, this thing could serve well on a work desk, with RCAs feeding an integrated amp to speakers._

 

Thanks for the review. How does it favor next to the DR.DAC2 which you had recently?


----------



## Cecala

What, no more reviews?


----------



## clasam

Soon...still burning in for me


----------



## deadie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cecala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What, no more reviews?_

 

I sent my review unit to MoNelly, then it's off to Headphoneaddict after that.


----------



## Murugesh

I have ordered one after I heard this amp in Detroit meet


----------



## clasam

Anyone have any experience with the sapphire?


----------



## Cecala

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deadie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I sent my review unit to MoNelly, then it's off to Headphoneaddict after that._

 

Excellent.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Murugesh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have ordered one after I heard this amp in Detroit meet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Very encouraging, it does look like a very special little unit.


----------



## Murugesh

Hi Deadie, MoNelly, clasam

 I got Topaz yesterday evening. Haven't listened to it yet. 
 User manual says minimum aging time is 50 hours. Did you guys burn it for 50 hours before listening? What about its sound before and after burn-in? Do you have any comments?


----------



## deadie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Murugesh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Deadie, MoNelly, clasam

 I got Topaz yesterday evening. Haven't listened to it yet. 
 User manual says minimum aging time is 50 hours. Did you guys burn it for 50 hours before listening? What about its sound before and after burn-in? Do you have any comments?_

 

Congrats on your purchase!

 Craig said he burned in the eval unit for about 100 hours before sending it to me. I figure I put on another 50-100 before sending it to MoNelly. During that time, I didn't really notice any change.

 Be interested to see your experiences chronicled here.


----------



## Murugesh

Thanks deadie. 
 A layman question for you...should I burn-in this amp by playing some music for 50 hours or I just can power it without actually playing any music?


----------



## deadie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Murugesh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks deadie. 
 A layman question for you...should I burn-in this amp by playing some music for 50 hours or I just can power it without actually playing any music?_

 

Yup, play music through it, and give it a load (headphones). 

 All the while, give us updates!


----------



## qusp

whats the voltage drain on this dac/amp?? could I for instance power it with an external USB or DC battery pack like I use for my laptop and sometimes my current rig?? will be using it the same way with my gamma1 shortly. can it accept power through USB or does it need to be dc powered??


----------



## hifidk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whats the voltage drain on this dac/amp?? could I for instance power it with an external USB or DC battery pack like I use for my laptop and sometimes my current rig?? will be using it the same way with my gamma1 shortly. can it accept power through USB or does it need to be dc powered??_

 

I don't know if they have changed for US versions but my Peridot plays fine with USB power only.


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whats the voltage drain on this dac/amp?? could I for instance power it with an external USB or DC battery pack like I use for my laptop and sometimes my current rig?? will be using it the same way with my gamma1 shortly. can it accept power through USB or does it need to be dc powered??_

 

Topaz needs an external 6V power supply. 

 Emerald can be powered from USB, although it does sound just a bit better with external power supply.

 Peace, 

 Lee


----------



## clasam

Does anyone have a power cord that doesn't fit into the power supply well? My cord doesn't fit too securely into the ps and comes loose fairly easily when I move the Topaz...

 Also, how many hours of burn in did it take for you guys to notice a deeper, tighter bass?

 I'm about 120 hours, and it still lacks the impact/body that I like in the lows and low mids. I definitely noticed the sound becoming more transparent around 100 hrs in.


----------



## Murugesh

<QUOTE> Also, how many hours of burn in did it take for you guys to notice a deeper, tighter bass? </QUOTE>


 clasam,

 Are you burning-in the amp you got from deadie? Or is it something else?

 I seem to recall somebody told the amp was already burned in for 150 hours before they shipped for evaluation.


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clasam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone have a power cord that doesn't fit into the power supply well? My cord doesn't fit too securely into the ps and comes loose fairly easily when I move the Topaz...

 Also, how many hours of burn in did it take for you guys to notice a deeper, tighter bass?

 I'm about 120 hours, and it still lacks the impact/body that I like in the lows and low mids. I definitely noticed the sound becoming more transparent around 100 hrs in._

 

Contact myself or Craig (I assume you bought it from him) and we'll get you a new power cord/adapter. Sorry about that.

 150 hours for burn in. Bass is the last thing to come around, IME.

 Lee


----------



## clasam

Here are some initial thoughts thus far, about 150 hours, which is half of what I want before my final review. So *take this review with a handful of salt*

 I compared vs my brother's iBasso D10 (LTC6241HV opamp and LMH6643 buffers-a warm, smooth, sweet combination) using ESW9 phones. Using iTunes in a win XP computer.

 Songs:
 Keith Urban "Raining on Sunday"
 Big Kid "What Kind of Name is..."
 Al Green "Let's Stay Together"
 Alanis Morissette "Not the Dr"
 Kanye West "Two Words"
 Antonio Vivaldi "Gratias Agimus Tibi"

 *********First of all, here's a disclaimer**********: 

 I almost universally hate *NEW* audio devices that I buy. With the exception of my first entry out of stock phones/buds, which was Senn Px100s, I have disliked the AKG 81 DJ, Senn HD280Pro, ESW 9, DT770, ultrasone icans, Shure (I forget the model, but think it's the SLC-3), iBasso D10, bluesky exo 2.1 monitors...and that's not the entire list

 So, I first listened to the Emerald and...I didn't care for it...which is actually a pretty good first impression for me. While there was a fullness to the sound and great soundstage, it was too colored, the bass was too sloppy, it didn't have enough detail or slam.

 Once I got over 100 hours, I could really see potential in this amp...became much more transparent, the soundstage (which was pretty darn good to start with) became all encompassing, and there was a clarity/separation of instruments with no etchiness...

 Now that it's been 150 hours, things are starting to pop off (translation: Head bobbing goodness). And even though I still like my brother's D10 better (more slam, more body in the mid-bass/upper bass, more detail and a sweeter sound), I feel that the Topaz is starting to go toe-to-toe with the D10. 

 To use a completely unrelated analogy, the Topaz is like a caged beast, and the door to that cage is about to come off.

 I'll check back here for round the results of round two.


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Murugesh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_<QUOTE> Also, how many hours of burn in did it take for you guys to notice a deeper, tighter bass? </QUOTE>


 clasam,

 Are you burning-in the amp you got from deadie? Or is it something else?

 I seem to recall somebody told the amp was already burned in for 150 hours before they shipped for evaluation._

 

Hey, Murugesh

 I'm burning in the amp for...myself (cause I'm selfish like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

 Yeah, 150 hour mark seems to be the turning point...

 Thanks,

 Jon


----------



## MoNelly

Hello All,

 Sorry for the delay in posting my thoughts on the Carat Topaz (life and work keep getting in the way). I'll post some comments from my notes this weekend, but in a word: Impressive.

 The unit and USB cable are on their way to HeadphoneAddict; I look forward to reading Larry's comments.


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MoNelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello All,

 Sorry for the delay in posting my thoughts on the Carat Topaz (life and work keep getting in the way). I'll post some comments from my notes this weekend, but in a word: Impressive.
 -snip-
 ._

 

Yeah, stop holding out on us!


----------



## winston_pr

I used to have a pair of Audio-Technica ATH7 that I loved, but they had an, uhm, accident about 5 years ago (baby-puke all over them... ). So now many years later, I decided it was time to get back in to the game and I pulled the trigger on Denon D7000. Spent 3-4 days with them plugged straight in to my Mac mini, delivering CDs and Flacs. The resolution was amazing, even down to the base, but I knew an amp was necessary so went out and bought the Carat-Topaz today.

 Obviously neither Head-phones nor DAC/Amp is burned in, but all I can say as initial impression is that while the D7000 (pretty low ohm) were already jaw-droppingly amazing before I got this amp, the sound is now absolutely astonishing. The attack of the bass as well as the overall sound is much more firmer. I like the over-all build-quality of the amp as well. 

 Power is absolutely more than enough and I tend not to go over 1/3rd on the dial. 

 Will come back and try to post some more impressions after 50+ burn-in, but I have to admit I am already in head-fi heaven. Good to be back after all these years.


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *winston_pr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_-snip- I knew an amp was necessary so went out and bought the Carat-Topaz today.

 -snip-

 Power is absolutely more than enough and I tend not to go over 1/3rd on the dial. 
_

 

I hear ya, really powerful...on my current go to cans (ESW9), I turn the volume dial MAYBE a 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch clockwise. 

 And I'm not just talking about VOLUME when I talk about power, I'm talking full, rich, deep sound, with an almost grand canyon like soundstage.


----------



## chews89

Does anyone have information or experience with the lower end USB dacs by Styleaudio such as the Carat HD1V or Carat UD1?


----------



## MoNelly

The $450 Carat Topaz is an impressive device that offers performance on the scale of larger, notably more expensive units. In many ways it remains a hard unit for me to nail down, as it is too small to be "full sized," but too large (and AC dependent) to be truly portable. That said, it performs an awful lot like a full-sized system, and at the end of the day that's what matters most.

 The Topaz drove all of my cans admirably. The 701s sounded very good, the Senn 600s sounded great, and my Grado RS-1s sounded fantastic. The Topaz and RS-1s seem to make a very synergistic pair, with the combo offering up crystal-clear voices (without ever sounding digitally edgy), excellent instrument separation, and something I guess I would best describe as a forceful drive. All in all, I think you can safely pair the Topaz with any of these headphones, but listening via the RS-1 left me with the impression that there was more _there_, there. After listening to a series of songs with all three sets of cans, I settled on using the RS-1s for the remainder of my time with the unit.

 Next, I spent some time comparing the Topaz with the other DAC/Amps I had on hand, using the RS-1s. My main rig consists of a PS Audio Digital Link III paired with a Headroom Desktop Millett Hybrid Amp. Conservatively--and not counting interconnects, upgraded power cords, and the Millett being out of production--that rig today would cost you at least $1,300 new. For our purposes, let's say that setup ranks a 10 to my ears (translation: I really, really love the robust, clean, and smooth sound this combination produces). 

 On that scale, I put the Topaz at a 7.5. Not bad for a $450 product. Further reference: I'd put the Headroom '06 MicroStack (DAC+amp) at roughly 6.5 on that same scale, and the Pico DAC/Amp at 6. 

 Now before all the Pico lovers in particular start cursing my name, I'd like to point out that I think the Pico is a marvel of a device. Amazing sound quality, and the only truly portable device among those listed here (I consider the MicroStack a luggable). The Topaz is much larger than the Pico, and the designers clearly used that additional space in the service of better sound quality. 

 After a fair amount of listening to all three devices, and then using the Topaz DAC to drive first the Pico's Amp and then the Micro Amp, I came to this realization: The magic here is the DAC. It offers a level of clarity and authority that's nearly in the same league as the PS Audio III. Not quite there, but closer then I guess I'd like to admit.

 Anyway, I think it's worth noting that the Topaz upsamples everything to 24/192. In my experience, that amount of upsampling can make music sound thin and lifeless. In fact, while my PS Audio can also upsample to 24/192, about 99.9% of the time I set it to 24/96 for a sound I find more pleasing. However, the Topaz clearly has the 24/192 dialed in well, as all of the quality recordings I listened to sounded good.

 Moving on to a few hardware pros and cons: 
 Pros: 
 *I very much like that the unit uses a full-sized headphone jack instead of a mini.
 *The pre-amp capabilities are a major plus, and make the unit a shoe-in for desktop service.
 *Build quality seems top notch, and fit and finish is good. 
 *It's nice to have both USB and a full-size optical input options.

 Cons:
 *I wish the USB input supported native 24/96 files (The Topaz USB downsamples these to 16/48). Alas, it seems that this capability is reserved for only higher-end products (such as Benchmark's $1300 DAC1 USB) or lower-end products (such as M-Audio's $99 Transit). Can anyone explain this phenomenon to me?
 *A gain switch would be nice.
 *The topaz-colored LED up front is way too bright (yes, nitpicking, but…my eyes…it burns!!!)

 All in all, I found the Topaz to be a fantastic "little" unit, and one that I could recommend to anyone who's looking for a very solid, non-portable DAC/Amp combo.

 Like Deadie, I'll finish up my review with a few words about the Spotlight USB cable. I contacted Craig at Whiplash to get a few more details, and found out the unit is completely handmade. It features "Cryo'd OFC single conductors with extra damping and a high end USB connector" and sells for $187.

 Honestly, the thing I noticed most about the cable was the connector, which seemed to better grip the USB jacks of both the Topaz and PS Audio III DAC then the standard cable that ships with the Topaz. Beyond that, it's a nice looking cable, but to my ears I could not hear any difference. Maybe I'm too skeptical to let myself hear a difference, or maybe there really isn't one. 

 I've recently begun to spend a little money on new interconnects and power cables for my main rig, so I clearly see a value to these types of upgrades. At this point, however, I haven't seen--nor heard with my own ears--evidence to convince me to spend $187 (or more) for a USB cable.


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MoNelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*I wish the USB input supported native 24/96 files (The Topaz USB downsamples these to 16/48). Alas, it seems that this capability is reserved for only higher-end products (such as Benchmark's $1300 DAC1 USB) or lower-end products (such as M-Audio's $99 Transit). Can anyone explain this phenomenon to me?_

 

Sure, there are currently really only two viable ways to get 24/96 over USB: License the CEntrance software like Bel Canto, Empirical Audio or Benchmark. Strike a deal with Gordon at Wavelength to use his custom code like Ayre does.

 There will soon be another way, however, that has to wait for Can Jam.

 Peace, 

 Lee


----------



## SACD-Man

Thanks everyone for spending time with the Topaz and Spotlight. If my memory serves me correct, HeadphoneAddict is now next to receive the Topaz. 

 If there are others that are interested in reviewing this, please post here your interests or send me a PM!!


----------



## clasam

Just saw this on positive feedback: usb dacs


----------



## clasam

My review will be up when....I feel like it. Sorry, I'm feeling lazy right now


----------



## SACD-Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clasam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My review will be up when....I feel like it. Sorry, I'm feeling lazy right now_

 

Those days are important as well. Trust me.


----------



## trungkien978

what is gain switch for, sorry for a silly question:">


----------



## MoNelly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trungkien978* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what is gain switch for, sorry for a silly question:">_

 

A gain switch lets you better tailor the amp's output to the headphones you're using. For example, you might set the gain to low if you're using easy-to-drive headphones or in-ear monitors that don't require much power. Conversely, you would likely set the gain to high for cans that require more power to sound their best.


----------



## MoNelly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarplayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There will soon be another way, however, that has to wait for Can Jam._

 

 I can't wait to hear more about this!


----------



## Nosgis

MoNelly, thanks for the review! I'm currently in debate with myself. You see, I have narrowed my list down to either getting the Topaz, Ibasso D10 or Pico. What do your recommend? If the Topaz destroys the others in the power/sound department, I might give up on the portable issue, since the Topaz has no battery?

 I also have stupid question to close with, please bare with me. I'm currently considering getting the Denon MD5000. It has a 1/8" jack output. Will there be any "loss" or so to speak using a 1/4"-jack converter? I see the Topaz/D10 has 1/4" input.


----------



## clasam

Nosgis, I have access to both the D10 and Topaz. I will put up my review soon, so sit tight and you'll get a head to head comparison. 

 If you're reallllllllllly anxious, I'll give a reader's digest version: Topaz - Warmer, more bass heavy, bigger soundstage, fuller sound, more forgiving of poorly recorded music and more powerful. Matches up well with most cans, but can sound a bit muddy/veiled with darker cans (unless you really like a dark/warm sound). 

 D10 - Cleaner, more detailed, bigger separation of instruments, ability to tailor sound, portable. Does better with a wider variety of cans, but is less powerful.

 You can always get both and decide within your own situation


----------



## MoNelly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nosgis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm currently considering getting the Denon MD5000. It has a 1/8" jack output. Will there be any "loss" or so to speak using a 1/4"-jack converter? I see the Topaz/D10 has 1/4" input._

 

Are you thinking about buying the stock Denon AH-D5000s? Or is the MD5000 the Markl modded version? I believe the standard Denon cable comes with the adapter; the modded versions obviously vary. 

 I prefer the larger jack because it feels more stable and seems less prone to internal issues caused by wear and tear. However, I don't think you have to worry about a loss of sound quality when using an adapter.


----------



## Nosgis

Correct MoNelly, by MD5000 I indeed mean the Markl modded version.

 Clasam: Thanks, would love to hear more.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I have the TOPAZ here and am listening to it now and over the next few days. 

 I would like to review it on it's own merits and not rank it among all my other DAC/amps, but we will see. I've only had half an hour with it on my Macbook with HD600 via USB DAC. And I've only compared it to my iBasso D10 with rolled opamps (AD743 + AD8616 buffers) which would cost about $360 after shipping and opamps. Before I post any impressions I still have to spend more hours with it, and with more headphones and albums and artists, and try the optical DAC as well.


----------



## trungkien978

Emerald doesn't have an Opt/Cox in so how can it use PCM1793 ? by usb?
 "And, the "goodness" continues into the DAC section. Utiliziing the TI PCM1793 24bit/192Khz DA converter, this DAC is capable of an astounding dynamic range of 113dB with a negligible THD+N of 0.001%. The USB input is controlled by the proven TI PCM2707 USB controller, allowing use of up to 48Khz files via USB. " how can we active pcm1793 ? ;


----------



## DarKu

what do you think ?? Of course by Usb.
 LOL! DAC's do not need opt or coax in to use their DAC chip, hell, i love my DAC's more with USB.
 Or you are asking how to play 24 bit 192khz files, that's a different question. Emerald will play 41/48khz files and automaticaly will upsample them to 192khz if i understand correctly.


----------



## Cecala

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the TOPAZ here and am listening to it now and over the next few days. 

 I would like to review it on it's own merits and not rank it among all my other DAC/amps, but we will see............And I've only compared it to my iBasso D10 ..........._

 

D10/Topaz.Good enough.


----------



## Skylab

I was asked by Lee from Cryo-Parts, the importer of the StyleAudio CARAT-TOPAZ headphone amp/DAC, to give it a spin. So I agreed. I tried it as a DAC alone, and as a DAC-HA combo. There is no option for using the C-T’s headphone amp section other than from its built-in DAC.








 I’m not sure what the rationale is for the “miniaturization” of this product. It’s not that much bigger than my iQube portable amp, but this is in no way a portable device. So why bother making it so small, with all the trade-offs required to do so? I thought this was an odd decision. Portables should be small. For home use equipment, make it just big enough so that the design isn’t in any way compromised by the size of the chassis. It makes the CARAT-TOPAZ a strange design, IMO, but this is an audio device, so I of course reviewed only its sound, not its size.

 Full disclosure: the first sample of the Carat-Topaz I received did not work. With either USB or Toslink, there was a horrible clipping/distortion when music was played. I tried all the normal troubleshooting methods I have learned over 30 years of being an audiophile, and to no avail. I sent it back to Lee at Cryo-Parts, and was sent a replacement demo unit, already broken in, which worked flawlessly. But I feel it’s important in the process of reviewing to make such things known. 

 Those two things said, the Carat-Topaz is very solidly built, and is a very professional-looking design.


 DAC listening:

 I used both the USB DAC from my PC playing Apple Lossless files from iTunes, and also used the DAC fed from the Toslink output of my Denon CD player. I will focus more on the DAC using the Toslink input, since this provided marginally better sound. 
 The DAC of the C-T was able to scale beyond the quality of the built-in headphone jack. When using the C-T as a DAC feeding the ALO/RWA Amphora, the sound was easily better than with the C-T’s headphone out. But the C-T’s DAC was easily better than my $500 Denon CD player. I actually spent quite a lot of time with the Amphora and Carat-Topaz paired together, and found the combination to be really, really good. So as a DAC, it’s a definitely good sounding (setting aside the issue of value for now). When using it just as a DAC and using the ALO Amphora for the amp, the DAC’s sound quality was readily apparent. The DAC is smooth, but well detailed. It’s not aggressive, and provides very good soundstaging capabilities. It was noise-free, and very transparent. 
 I compared the DAC to the KingRex USB DAC I have (which is the only other external DAC I have), and the C-T was better without question – simultaneously smoother and more detailed, which is ALWAYS a good thing in audio. It was more nuanced, transparent, and revealing, but still was not as bright or forward as the KingRex. This in spite of the fact that the USB performance of the C-T was just slightly hazier/grainier than the Toslink connection from the CD player.


 Headphone Amp listening:

 In comparison to the Amphora, the Audio-GD C2C, and even the Qables iQube portable amp, the headphone amp section of the C-T was a little underwhelming. It’s not BAD – far from it. Taken on its own, the whole CARAT-TOPAZ package is quite good. Still, the Audio-GD C2C provided MUCH better headphone amp performance. The C-T’s headphone amp is a little grainy. And the C2C is less expensive than the Carat-Topaz. 

 The sound from the C-T’s headphone amp is a little thin, and brittle. The soundstage lacks the kind of 3-dimensionality that even the better portable amps like the iQube can offer. In fact, I tried the iQube being fed from the line out of the C-T’s DAC, and no doubt it sounded better than the headphone out of the C-T itself. The C-T has a layer of opaqueness to the sound that while not very pronounced was still noticeable.

 The C-T’s headphone amp did have plenty of gain for my 600 ohm Beyers, but seemed to “like” my 40 ohm Kenwood K1000’s better. It was a little smoother with the Kenwoods, while sounding a little harsh and strained with the 600 ohm DT990’s.

 Try as I might, I could just never get very excited about the sound of the headphone out of the Carat-Topaz. I would recommend looking at the C-T as a really good DAC, that happens to have a serviceable, if unspectacular headphone amp.


 In Sum…

 Then there is the question of value. At $450, is the Carat-Topaz a good deal? This is tough for me. Is $450 a good value for a very good DAC that has a decent headphone amp? I simply have not tried enough external DACs in this price range to answer that question. Someone with more experience, like HeadphoneAddict, will have to answer. The sound of the Carat-Topaz’s DAC was better than my $500 Denon CD player, and of the $300 KingRex (with upgraded power supply), and generally very good, I thought. But I also think that, given the somewhat limited performance of the headphone amp section, the Carat-Topaz does face some steep competition. I would recommend it primarily for people who have a need for its very small physical size.


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was asked by Lee from Whiplash Audio, the importer of the StyleAudio CARAT-TOPAZ headphone amp/DAC,_

 

Actually, I am Lee from CryoParts and I am the importer/distributor.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Full disclosure: the first sample of the Carat-Topaz I received did not work. With either USB or Toslink, there was a horrible clipping/distortion when music was played. I tried all the normal troubleshooting methods I have learned over 30 years of being an audiophile, and to no avail. I sent it back to Whiplash Audio, and was sent a replacement demo unit, already broken in, which worked flawlessly. But I feel it’s important in the process of reviewing to make such things known._

 

I requested this back and was unable to find anything wrong, or even duplicate the symptoms in any of my systems, which range from a $500 headphone to my $150k audio system. I have since sent this exact unit off to a professional review site for review and they have not reported any problems, either. 

 Audio gremlins, they come out at the worst times! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for your thoughts!

 Peace, 

 Lee


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarplayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually, I am Lee from CryoParts and I am the importer/distributor._

 

So sorry Lee. DOH. I've corrected the review post. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarplayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I requested this back and was unable to find anything wrong, or even duplicate the symptoms in any of my systems, which range from a $500 headphone to my $150k audio system. I have since sent this exact unit off to a professional review site for review and they have not reported any problems, either. 

 Audio gremlins, they come out at the worst times! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for your thoughts!

 Peace, 

 Lee_

 

This is a complete mystery, since I used the second sample in the EXACT same way and scenario as the first, right down to the cables I used it with, and the second one worked perfectly. That is very bizarre.


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So sorry Lee. DOH. I've corrected the review post. _

 

Ha, no problem! Craig is a great guy and a friend, however, no one would ever confuse us, I have at least 150lbs on him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is a complete mystery, since I used the second sample in the EXACT same way and scenario as the first, right down to the cables I used it with, and the second one worked perfectly. That is very bizarre._

 

Odd things happen to me that are not explainable all the time. I haven't had any reports of problems from the field yet on any that have been sold (a lot), so it was probably just "one of those things". I wish I could have duplicated the problem you had, but I was unable to.

 In the unlikely event that there is a problem with a unit, all Styleaudio (that I import, the Topaz and Emerald) have a full one year warranty that I administer here in the US, so there is no long and complicated shipping issues for the end user.

 Again, thank you for taking the time to check out the unit, I am very appreciative.

 Lee


----------



## Skylab

Thanks for forgiving my stupidity on your company name - I should be more careful though.

 And yeah, odd things do happen in audio - and your prompt replies to all my emails give me great confidence you would fully stand behind the product if there were ever a problem.

 I should have mentioned as well that the Carat-Topaz does appear well made (in fact I will amend my review to say so), as indeed it does.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Thanks for the reviews Skylab and MoNelly. 

 I keep wanting to post little tidbits of impressions here and there over the past few days, but instead I just add them to my review notes so that I can put it all into one post (maybe this weekend). My impressions are closer to Skylab's than MoNelly's at this point.


----------



## sbulack

I, for one, would really appreciate a comparison of the DAC function of the D3 Python, and that of either the Pico or the Pico DAC to that of the Carat-Topaz. Would you be able to (or were you thinking that you would) include such comparisons in your review, Larry?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I, for one, would really appreciate a comparison of the DAC function of the D3 Python, and that of either the Pico or the Pico DAC to that of the Carat-Topaz. Would you be able to (or were you thinking that you would) include such comparisons in your review, Larry?_

 

I am comparing the TOPAZ DAC to the iBasso D10 DAC and the Pico DAC-only. I am trying both Optical and USB when both are available. I traded the D3 python + cash for my P-51 Mustang, which was totally worth it but now I can't compare the D3 to anything anymore. For amps I am using the built-in amp if it has one, as well as the P-51 Mustang and ALO Amphora when using line-out.

 I am now writing up a mini-review and not one of my monster reviews, and I will be ready to ship the TOPAZ out to the next listener after the weekend. I have listened long enough to have an impression of the sound and how I feel about it. While I would normally spend dozens of hours switching back and forth to pick out the minutia in differences I just just don't have the energy to do that anymore unless I am totally blown away by something I hear.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am comparing the TOPAZ DAC to the iBasso D10 DAC and the Pico DAC-only. I am trying both Optical and USB when both are available..... For amps I am using the built-in amp if it has one, as well as the P-51 Mustang and ALO Amphora when using line-out....._

 

Nice!!! The Abstract of the review shows that it will be an informative one, both on the DAC as well as on the Amp side - with plenty of value to be well worth waiting for ..........


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I have the CARAT-TOPAZ here and have spent about a week listening to it, and wanted to post my impressions here for you all. I GOT A LITTLE MORE LONG WINDED THAN I HAD PLANNED. I am not sure how many hours the CARAT-TOPAZ has but MoNelly put a few on it before I received it, and I added about 24 hours to it, mostly while listening to it. I figured if it had enough hours on it for him to review, then it was enough for me.

 I used a variety of headphones, including HD600 and Grado RS-1 with APS v3 cable, ATH-ESW10JPN, Westone ES3X, Sennheiser IE8 and Phonak Audeo PFE. For my compact comparison rigs I picked ones with the best DAC inside, included my iBasso D10 with rolled opamps (AD743 + AD8616 buffers) which would cost about $365 after shipping and opamps, my Pico DAC/amp ($500), and my fresh new Pico DAC-only with RSA P-51 Mustang ($700 combined). Prior to the review my preference for listening to my Macbook has been the opamp rolled D10 and my new Pico DAC/P-51 Mustang, and feel both are excellent and on a similar level. In testing them as DACs with line-out I used them with my ALO Amphora amp which is very accurate, neutral, transparent and detailed - plus as a transportable amp it is easier to connect to a DAC with my Macbook than my other desktop amps. 

*In the first part of the review I look at the TOPAZ as a DAC/amp combo, and ignore the line-out* which I tried later on. In my first half an hour with it on my Macbook via USB DAC I compared it to my D10 using my HD600. My initial impressions were that my opamp rolled D10 via USB has more detail, depth, space and refinement; while the CARAT-TOPAZ via USB is more forward and not quite as smooth. But the CARAT-TOPAZ was still fairly enjoyable sounding as a first impression.

 I then switched the CARAT-TOPAZ to optical and the soundstage pulled back and was not as forward, which was a little creepy sounding to hear the instruments shift places to a different location with a change in the input. I kind got that Alfred Hitchcock "push/pull" sensation, but with sound instead of via camera. And in addition to it being more spacious and detailed via optical, it smoothed out a little more too - although it still did not sound as refined as my comparison rigs. Nevertheless, the optical input was a noticeable improvement to my ears and I would prefer to use the optical over USB every time when using it to listen to headphones. On the other hand, my iBasso D10 comparison rig (which has optical, coax and USB) is good enough to use it via USB anytime and not just when optical or coax is unavailable, even though its optical input also sounds slightly better than via its USB. 

 Once I determined the differences between using the optical input and the USB input, the remainder of the headphone amp testing was done via optical input. When comparing the headphone amp of the CARAT-TOPAZ vs the D10 with AD743 opamp and AD8616 in the buffers, the CARAT-TOPAZ doesn't seem as enjoyable as the iBasso D10, regardless of whether via USB or optical USB. And I get the same result when using the Pico DAC-only with the RSA P-51 Mustang, which also improves upon the CARAT-TOPAZ. The comparison rigs just have a better sense of musicality and transparency that is not often matched in portable rigs, and even rival some desktop rigs. While the CARAT-TOPAZ was enjoyable it was not as believable in the illusion of being there - it was more fun than real. 

 Regardless of the input, with the Grado RS-1 and Phonak PFE IEM I felt there was a slight harshness over the treble, sometimes even slightly brittle sounding, but not necessarily bright. The overall tone of the amp was still warm, and not thin or hollow. I was expecting the amp to sound this way with my Westone ES3X customs as well, but it was not - the sound was actually better with that combination and I was pleasantly surprised. And, the CARAT-TOPAZ was dead silent even with my 124 db/mw ES3X, and there was NO channel imbalance with IEM at very low settings on the volume control. (My Westone 3 and D2000 have been with a friend this week, so not tested).

 Going back to the sound signature of the CARAT-TOPAZ - as described above it was vaguely reminiscent to me of the Vividaudiotech.com V1 portable DAC/amp. And I found, as with the V1, that I had to change the RS-1 pads from bowls to flats to bring the sound more in line with what I was expecting. With the Phonak PFE I already had the black filters in to smooth out the highs, and I had to switch from the silicone tips to the Complys foam tips to improve the sound with the CARAT-TOPAZ. After those changes, I was able to enjoy both the RS-1 and the Phonak with the CARAT-TOPAZ with noticeably less fatigue. I also retried the HD600 with the CARAT-TOPAZ to spend a bit more time with that combination, and I felt there was indeed better synergy there. With the HD600 the treble lost a good deal of it's harshness and I was able to forget about that and enjoy the music, just like with the V1. At this point despite the similar coloration, the CARAT-TOPAZ was definitely better than the $99 V1 as a DAC/amp. The Sennheiser IE8 always seems to have too much bass for me with most but not all amps, and the CARAT-TOPAZ was no exception (although IE8 do sound very good with the V1). I also was able to enjoy using the CARAT-TOPAZ amp with my ATH-ESW10JPN, and the amp did give them some improved oomph in the bass as well. Power output was also above that of my comparison rigs, and it never left me wishing for more whether 32 ohm Grado or 300 ohm Sennheiser. 

 As some of you may know, I have a fondness for portable DAC/amps which I have reviewed over the past year (I still have 9 of the 13 reviewed). Some are better than others and I have divided them into two tiers. The top tier amps were ones that presented a fuller weight to the instruments and deeper immersion into the performance and venue, with less colorations and better transparency (i.e. D10 stock or rolled opamps, Apogee Duet, Pico, HR Micro Stack, Predator, 3MOVE, XM5 stock or rolled, with the D3 straddling the fence). Within the top tier, they could also be divided up by the quality of their DAC section. The ones with the best DACs are the D10, Duet, Pico and Micro DAC, and over time as my tastes became more refined I have gravitated towards these for my listening (and I would put these DACs on a fairly equal SQ level as well). My second tier DAC/amps were those that didn't quite get me as deeply into the performance, or had some noticeable colorations, or were more picky about which headphones that they worked best with (i.e. D2 Boa, Nurforce Icon Mobile, Vivid V1). Lest you think I disliked the CARAT-TOPAZ with headphones, I want to reassure you that its sound is not bad, but it seems to straddle the fence between the two tiers as a DAC/headphone amp, like the iBasso D3 (of which they sound nothing alike, but I no longer have the D3 to compare). So, I would not rate the amp section badly, but I also do not rate it as highly as others.

*Listening the the CARAT-TOPAZ as a DAC only, via RCA out into my ALO Amphora*, my impressions are quite different from above. My first thought was, "Now we're talking". I was taken aback a little the first time I tried this, as I was originally guessing that the CARAT-TOPAZ was being held back by its DAC, and yet the USB DAC line-out was nothing like what I heard with the headphone out. With Philip Glass Portrait by Angèle Dubeau & La Pietà, the missing space, depth and instrument placement was there. There was an improved sense of emotion within various types of music genre, and I enjoyed the CARAT-TOPAZ as a DAC via USB or Optical, with most of the harshness of the headphone amp section removed from the equation. Several times I found myself listening through several songs in an album before realizing that I had forgotten about listening for the review. That says something right there about both the DAC and the Amphora. While I was able to enjoy the USB DAC line out much more this way, I still feel there is an improvement in texture, soundstage and detail with the Optical input.

 With my comparison rigs - the Pico DAC-only has a USB DAC good enough to match any of my portable or compact optical DACs with 16/44.1 lossless music, and it seems to have more resolution than the Pico DAC/amp that I previously loved to use as a DAC/preamp to feed a larger amp. In this review I felt the Pico DAC-only USB to be slightly superior to the CARAT-TOPAZ USB DAC line-out in its sense of space and depth. Likewise the D10 USB line-out was also slightly better than the CARAT-TOPAZ's USB DAC in those same areas, but still slightly below the Pico DAC-only as well. Still, at one point I could not recall whether I was listening through the D10 or the CARAT-TOPAZ without looking. Between the Pico and the CARAT-TOPAZ, I could more easily identify whenever I was listening to the CARAT-TOPAZ due to its more forward sound signature, but the harshness was mostly gone and not useful in identifying it anymore. 

 Switching to optical input with the DACs where it is available, it was more difficult to tell much of a difference between any of these three as a DAC, except that The D10 line out volume is noticeably lower than the other two DACs. In order to match the volumes I had to set the Amphora to low gain with the Pico and CARAT-TOPAZ, but switch to high gain with the D10. Similarly, changing the D10 to use its headphone out as a preamp, in high gain at max volume it would match the output levels of the Pico DAC-only and CARAT-TOPAZ, with no degradation in sound quality.

*In the end*, I really liked the CARAT-TOPAZ as an Optical and USB DAC with line out, but less so as a headphone amplifier. However, with a DAC section at least on par with the $399 Headroom Micro DAC, for $50 more you get a headphone amp included (but no coax). So, in that light it isn't such a bad deal. If it was all I had I could still enjoy the headphone amp section, but I have other options to choose from that I would prefer more. Still, it's nice to have a headphone amp included in such a nice DAC, and I can see where this would be useful on the desk with a computer and limited desk space. If you needed a small DAC/amp for a computer rig, and wanted to listen to headphones now with plans to feed the signal into a full size amp later, I would also consider the iBasso D10, Apogee Duet, or Pico DAC-only with any decent amp. 

 I bet you could probably fit a Cavalli CTH right on top of the TOPAZ and have a great compact DAC/amp combo that way, and the extra $100 cost over the Pico DAC-only gets you a great optical input in addition to the USB. If you don't mind the issue with low output voltage from the D10's DAC, after you upgrade the opamps it is about the same price as the Pico DAC only, but the D10 includes optical/coax input and a great headphone amp on top of that. It's great to have so many choices.


----------



## SACD-Man

guitarplayer;5668925 said:
			
		

> Ha, no problem! Craig is a great guy and a friend, however, no one would ever confuse us, I have at least 150lbs on him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SACD-Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the CARAT-TOPAZ here and have spent about a week listening to it, and wanted to post my impressions here for you all. I GOT A LITTLE MORE LONG WINDED THAN I HAD PLANNED. I am not sure how many hours the CARAT-TOPAZ has but MoNelly put a few on it before I received it, and I added about 24 hours to it, mostly while listening to it. I figured if it had enough hours on it for him to review, then it was enough for me.

 I used a variety of headphones, including HD600 and Grado RS-1 with APS v3 cable, ATH-ESW10JPN, Westone ES3X, Sennheiser IE8 and Phonak Audeo PFE. For my compact comparison rigs I picked ones with the best DAC inside, included my iBasso D10 with rolled opamps (AD743 + AD8616 buffers) which would cost about $365 after shipping and opamps, my Pico DAC/amp ($500), and my fresh new Pico DAC-only with RSA P-51 Mustang ($700 combined). Prior to the review my preference for listening to my Macbook has been the opamp rolled D10 and my new Pico DAC/P-51 Mustang, and feel both are excellent and on a similar level. In testing them as DACs with line-out I used them with my ALO Amphora amp which is very accurate, neutral, transparent and detailed - plus as a transportable amp it is easier to connect to a DAC with my Macbook than my other desktop amps. 

*In the first part of the review I look at the TOPAZ as a DAC/amp combo, and ignore the line-out* which I tried later on. In my first half an hour with it on my Macbook via USB DAC I compared it to my D10 using my HD600. My initial impressions were that my opamp rolled D10 via USB has more detail, depth, space and refinement; while the CARAT-TOPAZ via USB is more forward and not quite as smooth. But the CARAT-TOPAZ was still fairly enjoyable sounding as a first impression.

 I then switched the CARAT-TOPAZ to optical and the soundstage pulled back and was not as forward, which was a little creepy sounding to hear the instruments shift places to a different location with a change in the input. I kind got that Alfred Hitchcock "push/pull" sensation, but with sound instead of via camera. And in addition to it being more spacious and detailed via optical, it smoothed out a little more too - although it still did not sound as refined as my comparison rigs. Nevertheless, the optical input was a noticeable improvement to my ears and I would prefer to use the optical over USB every time when using it to listen to headphones. On the other hand, my iBasso D10 comparison rig (which has optical, coax and USB) is good enough to use it via USB anytime and not just when optical or coax is unavailable, even though its optical input also sounds slightly better than via its USB. 

 Once I determined the differences between using the optical input and the USB input, the remainder of the headphone amp testing was done via optical input. When comparing the headphone amp of the CARAT-TOPAZ vs the D10 with AD743 opamp and AD8616 in the buffers, the CARAT-TOPAZ doesn't seem as enjoyable as the iBasso D10, regardless of whether via USB or optical USB. And I get the same result when using the Pico DAC-only with the RSA P-51 Mustang, which also improves upon the CARAT-TOPAZ. The comparison rigs just have a better sense of musicality and transparency that is not often matched in portable rigs, and even rival some desktop rigs. While the CARAT-TOPAZ was enjoyable it was not as believable in the illusion of being there - it was more fun than real. 

 Regardless of the input, with the Grado RS-1 and Phonak PFE IEM I felt there was a slight harshness over the treble, sometimes even slightly brittle sounding, but not necessarily bright. The overall tone of the amp was still warm, and not thin or hollow. I was expecting the amp to sound this way with my Westone ES3X customs as well, but it was not - the sound was actually better with that combination and I was pleasantly surprised. And, the CARAT-TOPAZ was dead silent even with my 124 db/mw ES3X, and there was NO channel imbalance with IEM at very low settings on the volume control. (My Westone 3 and D2000 have been with a friend this week, so not tested).

 Going back to the sound signature of the CARAT-TOPAZ - as described above it was vaguely reminiscent to me of the Vividaudiotech.com V1 portable DAC/amp. And I found, as with the V1, that I had to change the RS-1 pads from bowls to flats to bring the sound more in line with what I was expecting. With the Phonak PFE I already had the black filters in to smooth out the highs, and I had to switch from the silicone tips to the Complys foam tips to improve the sound with the CARAT-TOPAZ. After those changes, I was able to enjoy both the RS-1 and the Phonak with the CARAT-TOPAZ with noticeably less fatigue. I also retried the HD600 with the CARAT-TOPAZ to spend a bit more time with that combination, and I felt there was indeed better synergy there. With the HD600 the treble lost a good deal of it's harshness and I was able to forget about that and enjoy the music, just like with the V1. At this point despite the similar coloration, the CARAT-TOPAZ was definitely better than the $99 V1 as a DAC/amp. The Sennheiser IE8 always seems to have too much bass for me with most but not all amps, and the CARAT-TOPAZ was no exception (although IE8 do sound very good with the V1). I also was able to enjoy using the CARAT-TOPAZ amp with my ATH-ESW10JPN, and the amp did give them some improved oomph in the bass as well. Power output was also above that of my comparison rigs, and it never left me wishing for more whether 32 ohm Grado or 300 ohm Sennheiser. 

 As some of you may know, I have a fondness for portable DAC/amps which I have reviewed over the past year (I still have 9 of the 13 reviewed). Some are better than others and I have divided them into two tiers. The top tier amps were ones that presented a fuller weight to the instruments and deeper immersion into the performance and venue, with less colorations and better transparency (i.e. D10 stock or rolled opamps, Apogee Duet, Pico, HR Micro Stack, Predator, 3MOVE, XM5 stock or rolled, with the D3 straddling the fence). Within the top tier, they could also be divided up by the quality of their DAC section. The ones with the best DACs are the D10, Duet, Pico and Micro DAC, and over time as my tastes became more refined I have gravitated towards these for my listening (and I would put these DACs on a fairly equal SQ level as well). My second tier DAC/amps were those that didn't quite get me as deeply into the performance, or had some noticeable colorations, or were more picky about which headphones that they worked best with (i.e. D2 Boa, Nurforce Icon Mobile, Vivid V1). Lest you think I disliked the CARAT-TOPAZ with headphones, I want to reassure you that its sound is not bad, but it seems to straddle the fence between the two tiers as a DAC/headphone amp, like the iBasso D3 (of which they sound nothing alike, but I no longer have the D3 to compare). So, I would not rate the amp section badly, but I also do not rate it as highly as others.

*Listening the the CARAT-TOPAZ as a DAC only, via RCA out into my ALO Amphora*, my impressions are quite different from above. My first thought was, "Now we're talking". I was taken aback a little the first time I tried this, as I was originally guessing that the CARAT-TOPAZ was being held back by its DAC, and yet the USB DAC line-out was nothing like what I heard with the headphone out. With Philip Glass Portrait by Angèle Dubeau & La Pietà, the missing space, depth and instrument placement was there. There was an improved sense of emotion within various types of music genre, and I enjoyed the CARAT-TOPAZ as a DAC via USB or Optical, with most of the harshness of the headphone amp section removed from the equation. Several times I found myself listening through several songs in an album before realizing that I had forgotten about listening for the review. That says something right there about both the DAC and the Amphora. While I was able to enjoy the USB DAC line out much more this way, I still feel there is an improvement in texture, soundstage and detail with the Optical input.

 With my comparison rigs - the Pico DAC-only has a USB DAC good enough to match any of my portable or compact optical DACs with 16/44.1 lossless music, and it seems to have more resolution than the Pico DAC/amp that I previously loved to use as a DAC/preamp to feed a larger amp. In this review I felt the Pico DAC-only USB to be slightly superior to the CARAT-TOPAZ USB DAC line-out in its sense of space and depth. Likewise the D10 USB line-out was also slightly better than the CARAT-TOPAZ's USB DAC in those same areas, but still slightly below the Pico DAC-only as well. Still, at one point I could not recall whether I was listening through the D10 or the CARAT-TOPAZ without looking. Between the Pico and the CARAT-TOPAZ, I could more easily identify whenever I was listening to the CARAT-TOPAZ due to its more forward sound signature, but the harshness was mostly gone and not useful in identifying it anymore. 

 Switching to optical input with the DACs where it is available, it was more difficult to tell much of a difference between any of these three as a DAC, except that The D10 line out volume is noticeably lower than the other two DACs. In order to match the volumes I had to set the Amphora to low gain with the Pico and CARAT-TOPAZ, but switch to high gain with the D10. Similarly, changing the D10 to use its headphone out as a preamp, in high gain at max volume it would match the output levels of the Pico DAC-only and CARAT-TOPAZ, with no degradation in sound quality.

*In the end*, I really liked the CARAT-TOPAZ as an Optical and USB DAC with line out, but less so as a headphone amplifier. However, with a DAC section at least on par with the $399 Headroom Micro DAC, for $50 more you get a headphone amp included (but no coax). So, in that light it isn't such a bad deal. If it was all I had I could still enjoy the headphone amp section, but I have other options to choose from that I would prefer more. Still, it's nice to have a headphone amp included in such a nice DAC, and I can see where this would be useful on the desk with a computer and limited desk space. If you needed a small DAC/amp for a computer rig, and wanted to listen to headphones now with plans to feed the signal into a full size amp later, I would also consider the iBasso D10, Apogee Duet, or Pico DAC-only with any decent amp. 

 I bet you could probably fit a Cavalli CTH right on top of the TOPAZ and have a great compact DAC/amp combo that way, and the extra $100 cost over the Pico DAC-only gets you a great optical input in addition to the USB. If you don't mind the issue with low output voltage from the D10's DAC, after you upgrade the opamps it is about the same price as the Pico DAC only, but the D10 includes optical/coax input and a great headphone amp on top of that. It's great to have so many choices._

 

Larry, many thanks for your time. And thanks to everyone that had the chance to review this!

 Did you use the Locus Design Spotlight USB cable that was supplied?

 Craig


----------



## clasam

I'm waiting for the mini max to arrive to do some more listening as a DAC. It kinda got lost in the forwarding process and should be here by...probably Saturday/next Mondy.

 If you're thinking about getting this and want more info...for the most part, I agree w/Headphone Addict and Skylab.

 The Topaz, as a DAC/amp, has a few things going for it: it is very warm/smooth sounding with an emphasis on the lower mid range(not enough for me to consider it a total "basshead" type amp, but close). It has a fairly wide soundstage but not the deepest. For the most part, the amp puts you on stage with the musicians. The sound is quite full-bodied and larger than life.

 On the downside: This is not an amp for detail-freaks or those who are looking for a "pure", neutral sound. I noticed more of a veil than from the D10, especially with certain opamp configurations (AD8599/AD8656, LTC6241HV/LMH6643). The Topaz also has less impact and definition/space between instruments. This is the trade off for the warm-smooth sound. 

 I consider the Topaz to be a fun amp/dac combo, kind of like comfort food for the ears. It's something I would want after a long day at work...just turn it up and be surrounded by the music. I would be more hesitant to use it as an analytic combo, however. 

 I would have no problem recommending this for someone just getting into audio. Solid performance as a DAC/amp, with a way to upgrade to a different amp down the road. 

 My completely biased opinion is that people getting into audio are used to a more fun sound (think smiley face EQ). They are certainly not used to neutrality/clarity, since most newbies are taking a step up from ipods/daps - definitely not the last word in clarity, detail, or sophistication. And as such, a more neutral amp may very well be "boring" or "uninvolving" to them.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SACD-Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Larry, many thanks for your time. And thanks to everyone that had the chance to review this!

 Did you use the Locus Design Spotlight USB cable that was supplied?

 Craig_

 

Yes, I used the Locus Design Spotlight USB for the TOPAZ, and then a 1 foot and 6 foot USB cables that came with my PICO DAC-only. I am not sure I can hear a difference between the cables, but the Spotlight was very well built.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the CARAT-TOPAZ here ...
 I used a variety of headphones ... For my compact comparison rigs I picked ones with the best DAC inside, included my iBasso D10 with rolled opamps (AD743 + AD8616 buffers) which would cost about $365 after shipping and opamps, my Pico DAC/amp ($500), and my fresh new Pico DAC-only with RSA P-51 Mustang ($700 combined)... In testing them as DACs with line-out I used them with my ALO Amphora amp which is very accurate, neutral, transparent and detailed - .... 

 It's great to have so many choices._

 

The BEAR about having so many choices is deciding which one(s) to bring into one's collection (other than the costly strategy of "one of everything"). Really nicely done and written comparative reviews such as this one make those choices a good deal easier to make. It's just so helpful to put the performance of a new product onto a common evaluation grid with that of other already-familiar products - which you've succeeded in doing for the Carat-Topaz with a variety of very fine and more familiar members of the DAC/Amp breed.

 Thanks very much, Larry, for a good read and another informative issue of your Portable DAC/Amp "Buyer's/User's Guide" series.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I used the Locus Design Spotlight USB for the TOPAZ, and then a 1 foot and 6 foot USB cables that came with my PICO DAC-only. I am not sure I can hear a difference between the cables, but the Spotlight was very well built._

 

I also used this cable for my review, and agree it is well built and looks nice. 

 I am pretty sure I cannot hear a difference between USB cables; but the lack of ability to do fast switching makes such analysis difficult. From the attempts I have made to hear differences in USB cables, I do not hear any.


----------



## McCool009

"Solid performance as a DAC/amp, with a way to upgrade to a different amp down the road."

 I'm thinking of going with this plan, but I wonder how the Emerald's DAC compares? Is the difference in price largely because of the amp or the DAC section, or what? I'm sure this has been answered, but I can't remember where...


----------



## NickC

I actually got one of these recently and been having a lot of issues namely the problem that the device is not being recognized and that it has malfunctioned when connected via USB to a pc. This occurred immediately out of the box with the supplied USB cable and I figured that I could test it with another one that I had lying around. It worked, and later I thought that I didn't plug the supplied cable in completely so I tried and that worked too. 

 However, the issue of came back today and now the StyleAudio Topaz won't register on any of my PCs, with either cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There was also some subtle popping noises too when I was playing some songs. To ensure that it wasn't the encoding of the FLAC files, I played the file again to listen if the distortion would occur at the same time. It didn't so I'm suspecting the actual AMP/DAC itself. 

 I'm actually hoping that this was just a bad unit, because it appears that the trial model that has been tested in this thread works great and that's was basically motivated my purchase.


----------



## Skylab

Nick C - I did have some trouble with the first sample I got, as noted in my review. You should contact the company you bought yours from to see if you need a replacement.


----------



## NickC

I just spoke to Craig this morning and I'll be sending it back. Lightning fast reply due to the three hour time difference and great service too thanks Craig!

 Nick


----------



## SACD-Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NickC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just spoke to Craig this morning and I'll be sending it back. Lightning fast reply due to the three hour time difference and great service too thanks Craig!

 Nick_

 

Thanks Nick for your comments!! I do like to concentrate on Customer Service...

 How would I feel if the rolls were reversed?

 Craig


----------



## anadin

?


----------



## Xan7hos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NickC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I actually got one of these recently and been having a lot of issues namely the problem that the device is not being recognized and that it has malfunctioned when connected via USB to a pc. This occurred immediately out of the box with the supplied USB cable and I figured that I could test it with another one that I had lying around. It worked, and later I thought that I didn't plug the supplied cable in completely so I tried and that worked too. 
_

 

I had some issue as mine with the Emerald Review sample I just recieved. However, I suspected that there was some driver conflicts between the Emerald and my Valab DAC, so I just uninstalled all of the drivers, plugged in the Emerald, and the drivers updated themselves. Everything works great now.

 I will be posting a full review soon, hang tight guys!


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nick C - I did have some trouble with the first sample I got, as noted in my review. You should contact the company you bought yours from to see if you need a replacement._

 

Again, this is an odd situation as the amp I received back from Skylab I used for about two weeks in one of my control systems with no problems whatsover. I was unable to duplicate any of the symptoms Skylab had.

 I have since sent that exact amp to a very well known reviewer, who writes for a very well known magazine, who loves it and has had no problems either.

 In any event, audio gremlins are real, so please contact your retailer if you have any questions, or potential problems and they will get you squared away..

 Peace, 

 Lee


----------



## Skylab

And Lee, your customer service to me was exceptionally good, which I appreciate.

 I wish I knew why the first one I got did not work, and yet had no problem when returned, and yet the replacement I got did work perfectly, being used in the exact same way that the first one was. And I have tested/reviewed more than 100 amps and more than a dozen DACs in the same exact way, so there is no problem with my test set-up. And I had the problem with both USB and Optical, so it was not a driver issue.

 But we will never know this, and it doesn't really matter. It clearly was just some kind of odd fluke, or "gremlin" as Lee said, and the second unit I got performed flawlessly.


----------



## guitarplayer

And I certainly appreciated your time and effort to check the DAC out your opinion is most valuable, respected, and appreciated. 

 Audio gremlins, they rear their ugly heads at the worst times! HA!

 Peace, 

 Lee

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And Lee, your customer service to me was exceptionally good, which I appreciate.

 I wish I knew why the first one I got did not work, and yet had no problem when returned, and yet the replacement I got did work perfectly, being used in the exact same way that the first one was. And I have tested/reviewed more than 100 amps and more than a dozen DACs in the same exact way, so there is no problem with my test set-up. And I had the problem with both USB and Optical, so it was not a driver issue.

 But we will never know this, and it doesn't really matter. It clearly was just some kind of odd fluke, or "gremlin" as Lee said, and the second unit I got performed flawlessly._


----------



## Xan7hos

Out of the box, the first thing I noticed is that the sucker is deceivingly small for a DAC/AMP combo; on the flip side, it huge relative to a portable DAC/AMP unit, say a RSA Predator or an IBasso unit. It really stands on odds grounds as to what it attempts to be: a portable desktop solution which ideally should be exclusively mated with a laptop. The only input it accepts is USB, so it’s not targeted be the Swiss Army Knife of DACs. There is RCA output, which allows the option of mating the DAC portion with any stereo amp you desire. In my case, it proves nifty in which I can connect it to desktop stereo setup which consists of a T-Amp and Bookshelf speakers. In my opinion, I would have liked to see more digital inputs, particularly Coaxial and/or Optical so that I can be able to listen to my CD transport. However, this is certainly not an Audio-GD Compass; it’s perhaps an eighth the size and weight, but certainly not lacking in the music department. Make no mistake; the StyleAudio’s dekstop USB powered DAC/AMP is a portable enough and powerful enough situation for anyone to really enjoy music, at home, in the dorm, while traveling, etc. I can see it as the ideal situation where one is seeking simple enjoyment of quality music. While it may not be the ultimate DAC/AMP, for its price and what it is, it certainly gives people a run for its money.

 Design choices aside, let’s talk about how it performs. Driven only via USB power, my low impedance Alessandro MS-2i, I was able to get an ideal volume at around 10-11 o clock, which is about the same for my Purity Audio KICAS. With my AKG K501, I start venturing around the2-3 o clock, and certain times push the baby to max. While it may not drive the AKG to its absolute best, it is able to provide a generous amount of current to the K501, more than enough to enjoyable. There are some tracks which require a bit more drive, and once you start turning the knob, the Emerald doesn’t clip per se, but treble tends to get harsh and the sound becomes aggressive. Paired with my HD280 that I haven't touched in forever, I was shocked at how transparent the headphones became, and at how much bass extension these headphones have. 

 The Emerald’s amp is very comparable to that of the Purity Audio’s Caliente; it may not be as refined, but again, this is somewhat reflected in the price. I would argue that it matches the quality of sound to about 90%. My ears are perhaps not as critical as others, and it’s difficult for me to tell the difference. The things that do stand out is that the Emerald is able to bring out a lot of lows: you will be able to hear bass with this amp. Soundstage and imaging is decent. Background noise/blackness is far from absolute; actually this is perhaps my biggest gripe of the Emerald – I needed to drive my headphones to the point where noise, from the recording, was noticeable and at times distracting. This can arguably be attributed to the quality of the DAC perhaps. It is arguably an engaging/musical DAC as opposed to an overly critical one that emphasizes details. While it is recommended that the DC power supply be used for optimal sonic performance, I was unable to detect much if any improvement in sound quality. 

 While the Emerald isn't the end-all DAC/AMP combo, it certainly brings a lot to the table given its form factor. However, given its design, it seems to be oddly pitted against the best portable DAC/AMP, such as those offered by Ibasso and RSA, as well as against desktop DAC/AMPs such as the Compass. While I can’t comment on how the Emerald sounds in relation to the aforementioned DAC/AMPS, what I can say is that the Emerald packs a lot of punch in a very small, elegant package, and IMO is ideal if mated with a laptop, for the traveling Head-Fier

 Edit: Shotty Cell Phone Pics






 Size comparison with Valab Nos Dac











 Emerald Sitting On Top of Topping T-Amp


----------



## cyberspyder

Lets say I want to 'burn-in' the dac/amp, would I have to flick the lever up to headphone output (this is on the Emerald)? I have it flicked down as it is my speaker amp's source from the computer.

 Brendan


----------



## Skylab

Yes, if you want to burn in the amp, you have to have the amp on with headphones connected.


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, if you want to burn in the amp, you have to have the amp on with headphones connected._

 

Thanks for answering this Skylab, I missed this question until now. The above is absolutely correct.

 Peace, 

 Lee


----------



## cyberspyder

Another question...when listening to the HF out with low impedance phones (like the UM3X), there's volume imbalances at the 8 and 7 o'clock position...is this a defect or does it happen with all units?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another question...when listening to the HF out with low impedance phones (like the UM3X), there's volume imbalances at the 8 and 7 o'clock position...is this a defect or does it happen with all units?_

 

I would say that at least half the small or portable amps that I have come across have this issue of low volume knob position channel imbalance.


----------



## cyberspyder

Should I just get an attenuator?


----------



## SACD-Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another question...when listening to the HF out with low impedance phones (like the UM3X), there's volume imbalances at the 8 and 7 o'clock position...is this a defect or does it happen with all units?_

 

Umm that does not sound correct. Have you tried another pair of headphones?

 I will contact you and see what's going on...

 Craig


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Should I just get an attenuator?_

 

Um, yeah?


----------



## Mampus

Sorry for this question, but does the Carat-Topaz have a synergy with Beyer 880/600?


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deadie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As noted in this thread, Craig (SACD-Man) at Whiplash Audio is StyleAudio's US dealer for their portable headphone amps. CryoParts is the US importer.

 Craig has generously agreed to kick off an eval program to 10 or so headfi members, to review the Topaz amp and Whiplash's Spotlight USB cable. Those who are interested in taking part, pm Craig directly and he will select the reviewers. 

 Rules:
 -1 to 2 week auditioning
 -Must post comments / reviews in this thread
 -The Topaz must be sent to the next person on the list using USPS priority service / UPS / FedEx with delivery confirmation / tracking
 -The unit needs to be shipped in the same condition that they received it
 -Separate comments should be added on the USB cable itself
 -US only

 I'm posting this b/c I'll be the first reviewer. The Topaz and Polestar cable are on its way to me now, and I should receive it within the next few days. A review will then be forthcoming in a couple of weeks._

 

i am super interested to see how this dac compares to the d10 and linearrosa w3 and the go vibe vulcan dac's---toslink--coaxial, and usb 

 cant wait to read you review

 i really like the 1/4 jack


----------



## audionewbi

Apparently they have updated this product line and released the Topaz signature. So hard to find this product.


----------



## audionewbi

So I caved in and purchased it.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> So I caved in and purchased it.


 
   
  Looks like a nice product. I'd be interested to read impressions.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





ajheadfi said:


> Looks like a nice product. I'd be interested to read impressions.


 
  Ill do my best:

 The key feature of this unit is its DAC. The headphone amp is mostly for presentation purposes. The volume knob after 12 will not add to the volume at all
 It gets hot, you can feel it at your hand. It will not burn you but the warm is around 40-50 degrees Celcius. 
 Its headphone amp can sound bright, the midrange is not as dominate as its treble and bass. I would not call it recessed but the treble is quiet presence.
 It headphone amp was darn awful with XBA-4 which is low impedance IEM. That was expected as the suggest headphone impedance is 16-300 Ohm.
 Headphone section is not dark, there is audible hiss with my CK100PRO.
 Best synergy was with ER4S and this is why I kept it. It is a good enough amp/dac for my ER4S and i use it as my bed-side amp/dac however on quiet tracks you will have a hard time hearing anything.
 Using RCA to 3.5 to O2 I really like its DAC sound on par with ODAC however I admit and say perhaps the limit factor is the O2 and perhaps paired with a better amp the amps true potential might shine.
 *If I was to go back and just care about the dac feature I would buy their Saphire LE edition which has OPA627 for its output. *http://http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-STYLEAUDIO-CARAT-SAPPHIRE-LE-24Bit-PC-FI-Limited-Edition-Pre-Amp-Audio-DAC-/121066791453?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item1c3024a21d#ht_9103wt_1158
   
  End word: Would I recommend it , No, spend a little more and get their carat saphire *LE *edition. Note I did nto hear it but the parts used in it is what normally used on high end products. However truth be told OPA627 is power hungry and I really do not know how 6V DC can provide that power.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Thanks audionewbi. Seems StyleAudio were true to their maxim. Anything that gets hot is wasting a lot of energy, sometimes that is necessary, here to achieve utmost audio quality.


----------



## Sengell

On the audio style website says it has a 5.5 mm headphone jack. What do i need to connect a 6.3 mm or 3,5mm plug into that?


----------

